# Eclipse und JavaME



## Breas (7. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

leider habe ich mit Eclipse ( Kepler ) einige Probleme JavaME zum funktionieren zu bewegen.
Ich habe zwar etliches zu JavaME und Eclipse finden können ( aber irgendwie nichts "gescheites" ).

Mein Derzeitiges Problem besteht darin das ich den geschriebenen Code nicht testen kann.

Ich erhalte immer folgende Meldung - mit der ich leider nicht viel anfangen kann :





> Installing suite from: file:///C:/Users/Alex/AppData/Local/Temp/_mtj.tmpAlex/MyMidlet8639143722072546271.launch/MyMidlet.jad
> WARNING - rms - javacall_file_open: _wopen failed for: C:/Users/Alex/AppData/Local/Temp/_mtj.tmpAlex/MyMidlet8639143722072546271.launch/MyMidlet.jar
> 
> 26096824 - ERROR - AMS - 2 - Installation failed: java.io.IOException: Root is not accessible
> ...



Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Mühe.
Grüße Breas


----------

